# can petrol damage the car paintwork in this situation?



## Koolman511 (Sep 23, 2014)

I filled the car up with petrol until the nozzle clicked then as I removed the handle, the top spilled a drop or two on the paintwork. When I got home after filling up petrol about 6-miles which was about 40 minutes from home. I sprayed clean water over the area. 


I am concerned of damaging the car paint. 

I believed I waxed the car about 2-3 months ago.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The car is ruined. 

I'll buy it for £10 to save you the misery.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Koolman511 said:


> I filled the car up with petrol until the nozzle clicked then as I removed the handle, the top spilled a drop or two on the paintwork. When I got home after filling up petrol about 6-miles which was about 40 minutes from home. I sprayed clean water over the area.
> 
> I am concerned of damaging the car paint.
> 
> I believed I waxed the car about 2-3 months ago.


If you can't see a stain, you should be ok. Keep some detail spray and a mf towel in a zip lock bag and keep it in your trunk or under the seat for times like this or if you get bird bombed. Be sure to re-wax that area or better yet, after 3 months your paint is due for another coat of wax.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Petrol shouldn't stain the paintwork never the less give your car a wash and re wax as said from the post above mine that the car is due a re wax.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Shouldn't stain paint but it can turn ur tyres brown thou


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Have you ever read what polish / wax / tcut contains
Petroleum distillates. Petrol will take your wax off and clean your paint leaving an oily finish but if you washed it off that day then bird **** is worse


----------

